# So what does horse riding look like where you're living?



## j1ffy (3 February 2013)

I thought it would be fun to compare horse care and riding in different countries!  I'll go first with Hong Kong...

90% of the riding horses are ex-racehorses, who are imported from UK/Ireland/Australia/New Zealand/South Africa for the racing industry here.  Hong Kong Jockey Club has a monopoly over racing and betting, and as a not-for-profit organisation they plough most of the revenue into tax and charity.  If HKJC didn't exist our income tax would be 7% higher, which is food for thought!

Once the racehorses retire, they are sent to the Beas River complex for assessment as riding horses and either go to riding clubs in China / Hong Kong (some even become police horses in China!), are used to train jockeys or are PTS if they're unsound or haven't got a suitable temperament to be re-trained.  It sounds harsh but in my view it's great that ex-racehorses have a certain future here.

I ride at a small private riding school (there are also three public riding schools run by HKJC plus their members-only club at Beas River, and another 3 or 4 private riding clubs).  It's a very relaxed and friendly place and the horses are pretty happy there.  There's very little turnout and no hacking though, which is the real downside.

As an experienced rider, you can take a horse on 'livery' or 'half-livery' from the riding schools, which is what we would call a loan or part-loan in UK.  I have a horse on livery so he's essentially my horse 

Some pics:

The stables (with my livery horse and dog!):







View of the arenas and Shenzhen (the mega-city across the border in Mainland China) from the top of the hill:







Competition at my stables:







Competition at Beas River on another horse (it's proper posh there ):







So I've shown you mine, let's see yours!


----------



## Enfys (4 February 2013)

In a word, boring:

We live in arable land, crops are wheat, corn, soy, ginseng and tobacco. It is actually a huge dairy area but cattle live in barns all year round, grass is too valuable to graze, alfa fields get 3-4 cuts on a good year. So 300 acre fields, no fences, no hedges, we can ride around most fields. Crownland on the doorstep (Forestry Commission basically) accessible only from September to April before the bugs awaken though unless you are crazy you don't ride in the forest in bug season. Basically, in this area, awful riding especially for me who is used to Devon lanes and Dartmoor, and Welsh mountains. 

In summer most of the traffic is this kind of thing for a start:






Occasionally traffic is a bit more novel 






This is normal 






all roads are wide (30'), long and straight, dusty and rutted in summer, like this in winter, most are just gravelled, horrid to ride on 







In summer our riding ring is dusty, dusty, dusty - but what can you expect when you just plough up half a field  













We do own some old plantation and besides our half mile oval track, we have sand gallops through the woods, if we use the neighbours tracks as well we have about a mile, again, the novelty wears off 







I love this country, I like where I live, just not when it comes to riding


----------



## j1ffy (4 February 2013)

I hear you about how dull flat landscapes are for riding, but right now I'd love a gallop track!! Going round in circles every day is dull dull dull (and I like dressage!), my horse could seriously do with a good blast to clear the cobwebs 

Maybe a combination of Ontario and HK would be perfect?!


----------



## Enfys (4 February 2013)

I was going to ask, is it always green in HK? What are the seasons like, is there much of a seasonal temperature difference, hot, hot and wet, wet?

I am with you about riding around in circles all the time. It would bore me senseless but then I am not into schooling - bad me   I am surprised that you don't have access to exercise tracks, even just around the perimeter of the property would be better than nothing. Although I guess there is quite a lot you can do in an arena with some imagination, like this :- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmQeNy25iTI

He also does it bridleless which is rather fun 

I would love to do this, and am going to build some of these obstacles in part of my riding paddock this summer, just for the fun of it - good for leadng babies around too.


----------



## hobo (4 February 2013)

J1 good post and lovely photos. As usual Enfys fantastic photos and the video was brillient and looked great fun we will look forward to the transformation of your arena lol.


----------



## j1ffy (5 February 2013)

Enfys said:



			I was going to ask, is it always green in HK? What are the seasons like, is there much of a seasonal temperature difference, hot, hot and wet, wet?

I am with you about riding around in circles all the time. It would bore me senseless but then I am not into schooling - bad me   I am surprised that you don't have access to exercise tracks, even just around the perimeter of the property would be better than nothing. Although I guess there is quite a lot you can do in an arena with some imagination, like this :- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmQeNy25iTI

He also does it bridleless which is rather fun 

I would love to do this, and am going to build some of these obstacles in part of my riding paddock this summer, just for the fun of it - good for leadng babies around too.
		
Click to expand...

There's a path around the edge of the arenas but it's very narrow, stony and either rock-hard or muddy so only good for walking.  The yard owner has been known to hack to the top of the hill but it's a narrow footpath that's steep and slippery in places with a near-vertical drop on one side.  I'd have done it on my Spanish horse but not on my ex-racer with his lack of self-preservation!

Love that video, it looks like great fun   Maybe I should introduce Le Trec over here just for a change..?



hobo said:



			J1 good post and lovely photos. As usual Enfys fantastic photos and the video was brillient and looked great fun we will look forward to the transformation of your arena lol.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hobo!

Anyone else want to share?!


----------



## JCWHITE (5 February 2013)

Tes will do, good idea, will get in touch next week,


----------



## JustMe22 (5 February 2013)

Hmm...if I have to  Yards come in everything from VERY fancy, to very very shabby. Some have beautifully kept facilities with everything you could ever want, and some look like they're about to fall apart.

We've been at lots of different yards (fussy owners) but this is the current one:













The yard is on a 650 hectare farm, so there is hacking, but only if you wish to take on these:







The man with it gives you an idea of the size! They generally stay in the fields, but do come into the paddocks, arenas, and stables...and one of them killed one of the horses (not from the yard, belongs to other tenants whose horses live out on the farm) on the property a while ago 

Most competitive horses here are either ex-racers or warmbloods. It used to be more TB's, but the WB's have gained a huge following since importing became easier so they're overtaking tb's in competition, I would say. This is my ex-racer:






















We have a lot of Boerperds too, one of our native breeds. They make some very good all rounders. A friend of ours has an exceptional Boerperd stallion, but I don't have any photos handy. They're lovely tempered, turn a hoof to anything, and there are some which are unbelievably good at SJ and dessage. There's also the gaited ones, but I have no idea about anything on that front!


----------



## JustMe22 (5 February 2013)

Sorry for the image size! My word! Didn't mean for that to happen!


----------



## 056775 (5 February 2013)

JustMe22 said:



			Sorry for the image size! My word! Didn't mean for that to happen!
		
Click to expand...

What the Fu&k is that thing with the horns?!?!?!? 

Who do they belong to or are they wild?!?!?


----------



## JustMe22 (5 February 2013)

Its an Eland  they do belong to the people who own the farm, but yes, they're wild. We also have springbok, wildebeest, zebra and a bunch of other random things. 

The Eland are just the most intimidating because they're so big, and so bold!


----------



## 056775 (5 February 2013)

JustMe22 said:



			Its an Eland  they do belong to the people who own the farm, but yes, they're wild. We also have springbok, wildebeest, zebra and a bunch of other random things. 

The Eland are just the most intimidating because they're so big, and so bold!
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!! I moan about the sheep eating the grass in my field - would have a heart attack if I saw that! Although would very much like to see a heard of Zebra wondering around! 

Where abouts are you? 
Nice/interesting thread!


----------



## JustMe22 (5 February 2013)

Yes they walk around the stable yard sometimes but we quite often encounter them on the road or the fields next to the arenas. We do have boring stuff like sheep and cows too though 

Zebras are lovely, but symptomless carriers of African Horse Sickness, so that is a big concern.

I'm in South Africa


----------



## 056775 (5 February 2013)

Gosh.. I suppose like any thing - you live with what you have and it becomes the norm.. 

Very very very jealous person sat here right now in South Wales!!!


----------



## E13 (5 February 2013)

That eland is fabulous!!


----------



## Enfys (5 February 2013)

Crikey! Just been reading up about Eland :

The common variety! Are yours the Giant ones JM?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_eland

5' at the shoulder, so these things are as big as a horse, plus weaponry. I can see that if they got aggressive they could do serious damage with those incredible horns.

You say that they are owned, are they farmed for meat then, or just happened to be owned because they 'live' on the property? Sorry, questions, questions, all well out of my league. I can't imagine having the sort of wildlife around that you must take for granted - although I now think nothing of racoons, skunks and possums in my barn and coyotes in my back yard, we also have cougars and bob cats but they keep well away, any of which would have been novel when I was in the UK. 

Interesting and very tidy looking stables, they look nice and cool, which is what they are designed for I imagine.


----------



## Casey76 (5 February 2013)

I'm in Alsace, France; mainly arable (maize and wheat, rape in between or before and after) but rolling hills.  Winters can be cold (last year it was -25°C for days at a time) and summers can be hot (35°C is quite common), autumn and spring are warmish and very wet usually.

Liver yards/ schools go from being mega posh (with mega posh prices to match) to very basic.

I have my riding horse at the riding school in my village, and we have incomparable hacking, you can go for miles and miles using paved farm tracks or grass tracks and never see another vehicle.

Lots of:


















and






Can be a bit  in the snow






as there is usually a drainage ditch between the track and the field, up to about 3feet deep, and it usually isn't too apparent where they are.  It wouldn't be the first time Pinto has found himself upto his elbows in a ditch 

As an overview... the yellow circle is the riding school... most of the land is accessible to horse riders


----------



## mulberrymill (5 February 2013)

I'm in Nigeria and most of the horses there are ex polo ponies. Most are in appalling condition when they leave the polo club and many have issues which can take a lot of sorting out. There are 20 horses at our stables and all have old scars and several can be difficult to handle. Gelding is not the norm, so there are a lot of stallions, never used for breeding which doesn't help. Our stable facility is lovely with a courtyard of brick stables, all airy and with open rear windows. The horses all have individual paddocks of at least half an acre, and they are weeded, poo picked and watered in the dry season to keep the grass.
Riding is mainly the school, although we are located by a lake so have that area to ride round which is great for bird watching, I've had vultures land in front of me, all sorts of wading birds and geese and all sorts of exotic birds in the mango trees. 
It is possible to ride out in the bush but not on your own or during the middle of the day due to the heat. The horses need to be fit to go tho, and most aren't up to it.
Keeping a horse out there, you learn to improvise on food tack and training. Everything has to be brought in when I come back to the uk, and it's an extra suitcase just of horse stuff. Most veterinary treatment is herbal, some work, some don't, luckily our vet imports anti biotics and wormers, but due to the poor diet colic is prevalent. I feed copious amounts of soya oil which is easy to get there, and so far my boy has escaped. It's hard work keeping a horse over there, but makes you appreciate the uk a bit more......except the snow which is stopping me doing much at the moment.. Time to change hats next week, back to Africa , heat, dust and my polo pony.


----------



## Beausmate (5 February 2013)

I'm soooo jealous of some of your hacking.  Tis rubbish round here   Still, better than no hacking.  

As for boring arable land, I had much more fun and off road riding when I was in Bedfordshire, always thought Devon would be nice. Wrong.


----------



## j1ffy (6 February 2013)

What great replies, it's fascinating to see horse care around the world!

J22 - that Eland is seriously scary looking, I wouldn't fancy meeting that on a hack. You yard looks lovely though and I love your horse (though I may have become biased towards ginger TBs ).

Casey76 - I've not been to Alsace (though I had a lovely Pinot noir from there recently!), I hadn't realised you get such extreme temperatures there. The riding looks great though!

Mulberrymill - you get the prize for toughest place to keep horses :O. Is there much riding in Nigeria? I've always managed to find riding everywhere I've been (even the Far East of Russia, where the nearest Russian farrier was at least 1000 miles away and saddlery even further!) but I'd never considered that part of Africa as being a likely place for horse riding as we know it. It certainly sounds challenging to keep horses fit and healthy.


----------



## Chico Mio (7 February 2013)

I'm in Southern Spain.  The bit full of plastic greenhouses and desert, but also within sniffing distance of the Alpujarra and the Sierra Nevada.








View to the Sierra Nevada from the local forestry recreation area








Me and Ari 








How we keep the horses at the yard.








Stopping for a drink at the bar on the way home







Hillwork..








Hacking with a friend in the hills.







My first ever jumping competition at a local stables!


----------



## E13 (7 February 2013)

Are those Eland wild, can they get bolshy? Chico Mio, that looks boiling! I couldn't cope  Lovely though.


----------



## JustMe22 (7 February 2013)

Typed out a lovely long response to this thread but computer deleted it. Argh! 



j1ffy said:



			What great replies, it's fascinating to see horse care around the world!

J22 - that Eland is seriously scary looking, I wouldn't fancy meeting that on a hack. You yard looks lovely though and I love your horse (though I may have become biased towards ginger TBs ).
		
Click to expand...

I don't like meeting them on hacks either! One jumped into the dressage arena with my friend riding and chased her out by threatening her 

The yard is very nice, has lovely facilities with very high quality arenas (full size dressage and a big jumping one) and all the equipment you'd need. I'm very spoilt 

Thank you! I love him too, he's been a tricky one, but so worth it!



Enfys said:



			Crikey! Just been reading up about Eland :

The common variety! Are yours the Giant ones JM?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_eland

5' at the shoulder, so these things are as big as a horse, plus weaponry. I can see that if they got aggressive they could do serious damage with those incredible horns.

You say that they are owned, are they farmed for meat then, or just happened to be owned because they 'live' on the property? Sorry, questions, questions, all well out of my league. I can't imagine having the sort of wildlife around that you must take for granted - although I now think nothing of racoons, skunks and possums in my barn and coyotes in my back yard, we also have cougars and bob cats but they keep well away, any of which would have been novel when I was in the UK. 

Interesting and very tidy looking stables, they look nice and cool, which is what they are designed for I imagine.
		
Click to expand...




E13 said:



			Are those Eland wild, can they get bolshy? Chico Mio, that looks boiling! I couldn't cope  Lovely though.
		
Click to expand...

They are very big! I suspect we have both, but couldn't say for sure, I'm no Eland expert. They would have been bought, I imagine. Not farmed for meat no, but quite possibly hunted. The yard is on a game farm so lots of buck (wildebeest, springbok, and so on) etc, and the owners of the property do hunt. I don't know them well so have never asked, but it's also quite possible they're just there for decoration, because the majority of the properties out along that way have buck, zebra, camels, rhino..or something to that extent!

They're also flipping hard to keep track of, because their fence jumping abilities are quite extraordinary. Much better than those of the horses!

Stables can get quite hot, because of that corrugated iron roof! There's lots of shade etc in the paddocks though, so it's manageable, even on our 38 degree days.




E13 said:



			Are those Eland wild, can they get bolshy?
		
Click to expand...

They are wild yes, and yes they can! They've killed horses on the property before


----------



## E13 (7 February 2013)

Fascinating stuff  I love hearing about things that others experience. Weird and wonderful animals, keep 'em coming!

Elands - I'm assuming they're herbivores - are they just territorial/stubborn? Are there any restrictions put in place or is it just a case of stay out of their way? I guess like you'd stay out of the way of snakes, etc.


----------



## JustMe22 (7 February 2013)

Yup they are herbivores. They're not generally territorial so we don't make a special effort to avoid them. I'll walk out in a field they're in, for instance, but wouldn't pass through a small gate or something if they were around it...or stay in an enclosed area on the horse with them.

But no, no restrictions. The game farm is used for hacking, as long as they aren't out hunting (don't want to get shot!), so you'd run into plenty of horned creatures out there anyway


----------



## j1ffy (8 February 2013)

ChicoMio - blissful pics!! I'm just on my way to Andalucia to see my horses, they're on Costa de Luz. It's definitely where my heart is, just not where work is unfortunately!!  I love how Spanish horses are used as bar transport, I'll be making a few pit-stops next week myself


----------



## Chico Mio (9 February 2013)

E13 said:



			Are those Eland wild, can they get bolshy? Chico Mio, that looks boiling! I couldn't cope  Lovely though.
		
Click to expand...


Ha!  The pictures up in the Rec park were taken in October,  the ones up the mountain with my friend, were in March, the horses would have been about March another year and the jumping was in a February I think!  So not hot times at all


----------



## lucemoose (11 February 2013)

Well I was in HK as a riding instructor for a short time last spring/summer, and taught at a private members' only facility in the New Territories.





we had a covered 20x40





A large, irregular shaped outdoor arena, complete with slope and tree! And 3 various other arenas too.





Horses had massive fans in their stables, and were looked after by mafoos- mainly Pakistani grooms. All the horses had 2 sessions of exercise a day, and a block of TO time in one of the rings. Most of the ponies we had lived out overnight in the arenas as well. Just like J1ffy's yard, the majority of the horses are ex racers, 3 were imported from the UK ( A large hunter type, and 2 Sec D types). 5 of the ponies were rescued from a Korean RS, and the other ponies were imported from the UK, the USA and Oz.
When I wasnt teaching or riding, I tried to be useful!





Jet having a wash..





Pilgrim being loose jumped





Ahem....I clipped the 2 Shetlands....LOL





Riding A Tack, an ex racer who was on full livery. This means he was expected to be flown or shipped back to wherever his owner lives, at the end of their time in HKG. He was one of several horses who had undergone surgery for KS, and extensive non ridden rehab. It was 36 degrees and possibly near on 100% humidity that day!
One of my major worries when teaching was the humidity sapping the energy from the horses and riders, the sea surrounded us on 3 sides so on a good day there would be breezes coming through.

Then another change! To NZ with my Kiwi bf...and the purchase of a TB..





Verges instead of bridlepaths





Pens instead of stables, and horses out most of the time.





Repping the En Zed.





at a PC ODE. Theres such a lack of competitions here it seems. People will travel to do anything, even if you were a registered (affiliated ) eventer, you would go do a PC event just because it was on.





People still use NZ rugs! Everyone does!!!





Youre never really that far away from a beach...





Theres lots of local showing, and "ribbon" days. 










Trailers are majority rear unload and are called floats! Ifor Williams are getting very popular over here.





you need to keep your horse rugged in Summer to deflect the intense UV rays.

Its very Kiwi here, you DIY lots and make your own fun, theres a real try it and see attitude. I do miss my busy livery yard, and the ease of competing at proper affiliated shows but theres only about 123 people living here so I better get on with meeting them


----------



## Four Seasons (18 February 2013)

Holland is boring compared to where you all live.

It's just very flat here, but with plenty of beach.






And plenty of tulips!






And this.






No weird scary wild animals here, just the odd duck here and there.


----------



## FinalFurlong (18 February 2013)

Four Seasons said:



			Holland is boring compared to where you all live.

It's just very flat here, but with plenty of beach.






And plenty of tulips!






And this.






No weird scary wild animals here, just the odd duck here and there.

Click to expand...

I live in good ole england but browsing out of interest and ive decided i like Holland the best out of these lot!!! I think the scenes are beautiful from these pictures!

What is the weather like through the year?
Im awful with geography i wouldn't know!


----------



## hamper05 (19 February 2013)

NZ looks lovely! I like the idea of outdoor pens instead of stables.


----------



## Four Seasons (19 February 2013)

Holland has a way better climate then England! Winters can be harsh, with temperatures around -10 (flat enviroment, so wind cuts your face in the winter). Summer is absolutely amazing, 25-30 degrees starting in May all the way till September. Plenty of sunny days, as England catches all the rain for us, we just get the right amount of rain to keep the grass growing.


----------



## FinalFurlong (19 February 2013)

Four Seasons said:



			Holland has a way better climate then England! Winters can be harsh, with temperatures around -10 (flat enviroment, so wind cuts your face in the winter). Summer is absolutely amazing, 25-30 degrees starting in May all the way till September. Plenty of sunny days, as England catches all the rain for us, we just get the right amount of rain to keep the grass growing. 

Click to expand...

Now I am even more jealous!!


----------



## j1ffy (21 February 2013)

Four Seasons - despite your protestations, The Netherlands looks stunning!

lucemoose - miss you here in HK   It's the HK Masters show-jumping next week!

Here's my second overseas life, with some pics from visiting my horses in Spain last week and a few earlier pics:

Out hacking on my horse with my friend's dog:







Schooling is a little different!  My dressage trainer showing off P's Spanish walk:  







And more traditional work on my OH's horse:







Me and P on the lake by the beach:







The horses in their paddock (from the perspective of a 6yo 'borrowing' the camera!)







And, naturally, P at the bar last summer:


----------



## texenstar (23 February 2013)

So, I lived in Dubai for 2.5 yrs-

Lots of crazy desert gallops:







Desert XC:













Stables ranged from Fun/Crazy local ("no need for safety"  ) stables:

























To the posh/high tech Polo and Equestrian Clubs:







(excuse my jumping position )






Indoor stables tend to be American Barn style and have full A/C. Limited grazing  as it is mostly too hot but excellent hacking and lots of affiliated FEI shows. Most horses are Arabians and imported Warmbloods. Everything is full livery which includes being able to arrive to a fully tacked up horse ready to go (not that i ever did this :O I enjoy grooming far too much)

Sorry for all the pictures! Hong Kong looks really cool!


----------



## j1ffy (24 February 2013)

It's really interesting to see Dubai and great to see loads of pics! We briefly toyed with the idea of a move to the Emirates last year ad I did some online research on horse riding - I could only see the very posh polo and equestrian club though. It's such a horse culture that I suspected there must be more... I guess it's a little like where I go in Spain - the web would only come up with Montenmedio but there are dozens of 'backyard' stables!!


----------



## JCWHITE (24 February 2013)

Thanks for sharing Dubai,


----------



## texenstar (24 February 2013)

j1ffy said:



			It's really interesting to see Dubai and great to see loads of pics! We briefly toyed with the idea of a move to the Emirates last year ad I did some online research on horse riding - I could only see the very posh polo and equestrian club though. It's such a horse culture that I suspected there must be more... I guess it's a little like where I go in Spain - the web would only come up with Montenmedio but there are dozens of 'backyard' stables!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the smaller, more local stables rarely have websites and are more orientated to endurance riders, so less facilities but probably more relaxed and more fun than the posher stables. It was nice to see Hong Kong too! I used to live there when I was a kid but unfortunately i never did any riding there


----------



## NaeNae87 (22 April 2013)

I am on the West Coast of Australia, in Perth.

We have agistment centres (yards) that vary from amazing to shabby. Some offer stables and paddocks, some have yards and paddocks and some offer just paddocks...

My two are kept in a paddock 24/7, although last year they were in yards.

Bo in his yard






Bo and GK in their paddock getting the nasty flies at dinner time 






At shows we tend not to stable horses, they go in portable yards that attach to our floats. 

Bo in his yard, with an awesome view of the 1* jumps 






It's normal to travel for a minimum of an hour to get to an event. Off the top of my head only 4 events that I will be attending this year are closer than an hour away. 
Eventing Aussie style - Although when it is wet and raining, we put the swags (bedding) in the back of the float and sleep in there. 






GK and I at the 8th jump at Brigadoon this year at the start of the month






Real men wear pink - representing for Breast Cancer Awareness month October last year.











Most people have floats that load and unload to the rear. Side load ones are new and not many people have them. Some lucky people have trucks too  my boss has a wicked 6 horse truck that I am very jealous of... Although I have cleaned that thing out enough times to know that I would want to be able to afford to have people clean it out for me, should I ever own one!

My float...






How I spent my Xmas eve... 






How I do fitness work...


----------



## j1ffy (14 May 2013)

Naenae - horse riding 'round your way looks gorgeous!  I love the beach riding and the pens you have at events.  I feel your pain with flies and heat though, I'm covered in mossie bites at the moment and the horses have to be covered in fly spray for every ride or turnout...


----------



## Bills (3 July 2013)

Wow what an amazing thread, think this is one of my favourites!


----------



## SarahF (7 January 2014)

MulberryMill your experience sound close to mine (I'm in the Gambia - also West Africa.)
I've sent you a friend request (?im still new to forum life so not sure if that's the right term or how it even works lol!)
I'm from the UK too - maybe I could Benefit from your experience?
I ride on the beach but not my own horse - looking to buy this year and its as daunting as it is exciting lol!!!


----------



## Patterdale (7 January 2014)

Wow, love this thread!


----------



## SarahF (10 January 2014)

Think I've finally mastered the art of embedding images ... sorry its not good quality - its a bit distant, but illustrates what horse riding looks like where I am lol!


----------



## Milanesa (14 January 2014)

Love this thread so interesting! Currently in uk but moving out to Spain in a few months


----------



## cob&onion (17 January 2014)

What a fab thread!

WE have a little place in mid france, its literally an old house and barn with an acre of land and a bit of woodland.  We have toyed with the idea of moving to the south of France in a few years and selling our properties land and business and setting up a riding holiday place - near enough to the mountains so my OH can teach skiing in the winter and do the horses in the summer.  At the moment we have alot on here though first which starts with building 2 houses this year and the wood needs another 2 years of good accounts before the business can be sold on.
Not sure if we would ever do it but the thought is there


----------



## Joandripple (17 January 2014)

What a fantastic post, loving all the piccys.  We are in the process of immigrating from UK to Texas, so this has prompted me to take more photos of me and my boy in the UK so I can show my new friends in the states and also so that I can remember all the wonderful views here in the UK!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (23 January 2014)

I live in South Africa too. Currently in Johannesburg but the horses are in Cape Town.


----------



## Crackajack (24 January 2014)

Hi Guys -

Love this thread so thought I would join in!
I left the UK and went to Malta  At first there was only a rescue horse charity I could find online but now I've been here 3 years and know pretty much all of the riding people!
Most people tend to have Swedish or French trotters and race them on a sulky....
This is my first horse KingSizeSpender before he retired racing on the track here:





We dont have many places to hack out but when we do the views are amazing yet scary!





There are only a small percentage of people who actually ride and compete their horses here so you get to know everyone...some are nice, some you hate - same as bk home!
Our best arena is next to the airport!





I eventually gave my ex-trotter back to his old owner trained to ride and he is now used for children  





I moved onto looking after my friends white spanish horse Malespina!
At this point I had gone from being able to rent just the standard stable and paddock to finding a field!!  Most horses are lucky if they have a paddock...the worst are kept in garages!!  I also managed to find two other people willing to join!





Unfortunately now she has been sold and I'm giving it a break as its hard going here...limited places to school which are hard on the horses and lack of time due to the winter months...then again summer is no nicer in 40 degree heat 
How we cool off in summer though - swim together 





All in all its a difficult place to keep horses but we make the best of what we have and things are improving!


----------



## SarahF (7 February 2014)

I just posted this on the "As seen through horses ears" Facebook page (if you haven't already you should Definately check it out!)

Thought it would fit in here too - Gambian fishermen heading down to the sea - through the ears of my friends horse Bobo


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 February 2014)

Love this thread and getting a taste of other countries, love your video Enfys  amazing trail course


----------



## MagicMelon (11 March 2014)

Finding this all very interesting!  I'm dull, live in Scotland but I do try to ride whenever I go abroad but to be honest I'd much rather have a poke about their stables to see how they do things and what they use etc.!  Just been for a hack in Dubai last week, all I wanted to do was nosey about their stables at the polo club but nope, 3 men brought me my steed and I wasn't even  allowed to amend my own stirrups... I guess they're used to Sheikhs wives coming and not expecting to "do" anything but I couldn't stand it! I did have a quick nosey through the yard afterwards after "accidentally" getting lost and I had so many questions but nobody spoke English  Can't say I'd like to own a horse there though looking at it - the hacking is dusty desert surrounded by big 6 lane roads. Watched a small car accident whilst I was cantering through the desert which was slightly odd!

So far riding in South Africa was probably the best as I got to see some amazing animals in the safari park. Have also ridden several times in Florida (HATED hacking there though as I remember ducking under some MASSIVE spider webs through the woods, yuck) and also in Greece (just remember the tracks being very stony!). I didn't seek out riding in Turkey last year because the amount of creepy crawlies I came across freaked me out completely - would certainly hate to handle hay and stuff there... imagine what's in it! AGH!


----------



## j1ffy (17 March 2014)

SarahF said:



			I just posted this on the "As seen through horses ears" Facebook page (if you haven't already you should Definately check it out!)

Thought it would fit in here too - Gambian fishermen heading down to the sea - through the ears of my friends horse Bobo 






Click to expand...

Fantastic!  I went on holiday to The Gambia many moons ago and had a ride on the beach, beautiful spot.  I also though I was going to die when I went fishing and the boat flipped over&#8230;put me off fishing for life!!


----------



## SarahF (17 March 2014)

Yeh it's lovely - below pic is the route from the beach back to the stable - via acres of allotments. I love it. 
Boats - not so much. I absolutely love the sea -but I can't swim so prefer to stay in on the sand lol!


----------

